# Lubricants for G0765



## Jude (Jan 4, 2018)

I just unpacked my new Grizzly G0765 and am cleaning it. 
The manual calls for ISO 32 and 68 oils. Currently I'm  finding them sold by the gallon or more, which is a bit much. Are there any easy to find equivalents? 
Thanks


----------



## petecycles (Jan 4, 2019)

I use the left over oil from doing a oil change on my car. And for grease the same as I use on my bicycles.


----------

